# sand patterns



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

saw these while going for my daily (well, mostly daily) walk at the beach - the water had etched these wonderful patterns in many places - unfortunately people like myself walking along the beach had disturbed some of the best ones and again unfortunately I only had my old 2MP, scratched and banged up Nokia phone to use


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Is that some pics of sand, or some pics of a 'Mars-scape' or even parts of the Grand Canyon in the USA? :grin:

You've found a wonderful subject Zulu, fascinating pics


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

ha ha - that was one of the thoughts I had when looking at them WereBo aerial landscapes of deserts or Martian topography with dried river bed deltas
On closer inspection they are like those hidden puzzles - there are 2 animals hidden in the second: a canine and a feline: boredom and Photoshop = a match made in heaven :grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I don't know about a canine and feline, but I can see a partial pterodactyl :laugh:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I thought I saw a putty cat .. more like an owl actually but then again .. an elephants ear ?? the dog or seal head is a little bit easier to define although i did take some looking to find it .. NICE!!! you should get bored more often :laugh:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

top left a lion roaring and bottom right a red setter whose pic from the net fitted perfectly to the shape in the sand - the lion took a bit of fiddling :laugh:


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Love the textures and patterns! For a phone camera, those aren't bad at all.

Playing "Where's Waldo?" with pictures is kind of an interesting, and entertaining thing to do. LOL


----------

